# BSNL - For online gaming.



## arijitsinha (Nov 21, 2012)

Is BSNL's 512 kbps(750 ULD plan and after the FUP) is suitable for online gameplay? like BF3, CS 1.6 , Dota 2?


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

What about Pings?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2012)

I have played the following games on my BSNL easily(same plan)
1. Team Fortress 2(ping 100ms to 170ms)

2.GTA IV(green and yellow ping. Can't say exact values as only colour shown)

3.Dirt 3(again exact value of ping not shown but didn't feel lag)

4. Urban Terror(ping same as TF2)

and many more....

 But more or less you can easily play most games.


----------



## sukant (Nov 21, 2012)

@arjitsinha 
BSNL gives you stable pings most of the times , i get 50-70 for mumbai servers for CS 1.6 smtimes in higher range of 160-200 which usually goes away on resetting the modem few no of times


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, then i think dota and CS will be playable, but i really doubt BF3. I will give it a try, Dont know how long will it take.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I have played the following games on my BSNL easily(same plan)
> 1. Team Fortress 2(ping 100ms to 170ms)
> 
> 2.GTA IV(green and yellow ping. Can't say exact values as only colour shown)
> ...


As if the pings will be same for OP!!


----------



## Anj (Nov 21, 2012)

I think the speed will be enough.


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Is BSNL's 512 kbps(750 ULD plan and after the FUP) is suitable for online gameplay? like BF3, CS 1.6 , Dota 2?



yes. if the line is good and packet loss is 0. pings are normally good with bsnl.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. I will not be able to get bsnl due to some reason. I have option for Airtel - 256 kbps , Reliance 1/2 mbps and a local ISP which is will also provide 1 mbps. But I have not heard any feedback on the local ISP. Any suggestion.


----------

